# So Cal Tweek and Tune Dec. 5th



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It will be held at Autobachs

12645 Beach Blvd
Stanton, CA 90680

we will be starting at 10. get there early if you want your system rta'd 

see you guys there!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone! :2thumbsup:


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be there at 10 sweet!!!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

So far it still looks good for me to make it, hopefully i can drag the Freqmeister out to join us too, he seemed interested


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds good Andy. lookin forward to seeing everyone


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Everyone has been awfully quiet.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna have to bow out. The motorcycle show is in town on Saturday and my dad and I have been going for years.

This was going to be my first exposure to quality car audio. But if there's anyway we can change the date to the 12th...... :uhoh:


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

see ya all next sat.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Everyone has been awfully quiet.


It's not quiet in my car 

Can you believe I haven't had time to even tune in what...6 months? Can't wait to see what you guys have been cooking.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It's not quiet in my car
> 
> Can you believe I haven't had time to even tune in what...6 months? Can't wait to see what you guys have been cooking.


George,

I'm glad you're going to make it! 
I think we're all wondering what you've cooked up. :chef:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Meet Michael's new cat


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Meet Michael's new cat


That looks exactly like my sisters new cat.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Oh boy lots of kitty porn today!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Figures everyone picked the 5th, the 1 weekend I don't have available. I even got a new setup up and running. Have fun guys!


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has an alpine RUE-4203 remote control that they don't need anymore? Been looking around online and don't want to order from pacparts if I can buy one locally. 

See you guys at the meet!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I should be working on getting my tweeters moved farther over in the sails but have lacked the motivation lately. Never know what this week will hold though


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I have an extra remote...I'll just trade you for one of your amps


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Jim is toying around with the idea of getting new amps again.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Jim is toying around with the idea of getting new amps again.


Why? 


I believe he really likes the ones he has now, they seem to me to do everything that's asked of them very well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no new amps George  they do everything I could ask for and more 

I'll give you a hint........."center steering"  and it has nothing to do with where I sit....lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it possible, a keeper amp. for Jim? Time will tell.

As for the center steering, you got me all excited! I was going to bring my racing shoes, bah.


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey what's up guys I'm thinking of swinging by on Sat. I really don't know a lot about tuning and would like to get a little knowledge. I have a passive set up but have been thinking of going active I'm wondering if you guys could help me out?

Ben


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

we will be there to help...come on by


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> we will be there to help...come on by


Yeah, help you spend your money.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Great See you Sat.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep in mind if we RTA the econobox that there will probably be a large spike in the sub frequencies, that is there by design and will be kept as is :laugh:


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll try to be there. I've been so busy these last few months that I feel like I've retired from the scene! I miss you guys and looking forward to hanging out with you again. 

BTW, my system is in shambles at the moment... lost rear and sub outputs on my 3sixty.2 a while back and haven't had time to fully diagnose it yet. I've been listening to the RS52's running from 500hz-20khz only for a while... yikes


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

dbiegel said:


> I'll try to be there. I've been so busy these last few months that I feel like I've retired from the scene! I miss you guys and looking forward to hanging out with you again.
> 
> BTW, my system is in shambles at the moment... lost rear and sub outputs on my 3sixty.2 a while back and haven't had time to fully diagnose it yet. I've been listening to the RS52's running from 500hz-20khz only for a while... yikes


Sweet Danny! I'm on the boat...given that my car is out of the shop by Saturday. Odds are pretty slim but positive!


----------



## mango salsa (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so glad I found this thread! My car got stolen recently and I'm starting all over from scratch in my new car and would love to listen to some quality setups and learn from you guys. I need all the advice I can get right now.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys, anyone have a SQ oriented 4 ch amp they want to sell? Say 50watts x 4?

I'm going to stop by, but won't be there till after 12:30. I will ahve to show you what a valet did to my drivers side tweeter.




dbiegel said:


> I'll try to be there. I've been so busy these last few months that I feel like I've retired from the scene! I miss you guys and looking forward to hanging out with you again.
> 
> BTW, my system is in shambles at the moment... lost rear and sub outputs on my 3sixty.2 a while back and haven't had time to fully diagnose it yet. I've been listening to the RS52's running from 500hz-20khz only for a while... yikes


Say it isn't so Danny. Your car has such a sweet sound.

Where is veloze?


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

2 more days!!!... just wondering, does anyone have JL hook ups???


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm planning on being there in the morning, is there an opening for someone to look at my system? If so, what time should I show up?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be there at 10ish with an RTA  All I need is a dc-ac power converter. I might be able to find one tho.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

heyduude888 said:


> 2 more days!!!... just wondering, does anyone have JL hook ups???


What are you looking for?


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

circa40 said:


> What are you looking for?


HD 900/5


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there at 10 as well with the inverter


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

emrliquidlife said:


> Hey guys, anyone have a SQ oriented 4 ch amp they want to sell? Say 50watts x 4?
> 
> I'm going to stop by, but won't be there till after 12:30. I will ahve to show you what a valet did to my drivers side tweeter.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that sucks about the valet! Similar thing happened to Jose (veloze) -- one of the guys wiping his window at the car wash dented his tweeter. Reminds me why I never let any of those places touch my car (although I don't wash my car much these days, so the paint damage is probably far worse than interior damage anyway, haha)

If you're interested, I have an Arc Audio 4050XXK sitting in a box that needs to go... very good shape, works perfect... don't really have time to sell it so if you want it I'd be willing to bring it with and let it go for $160. I'm pretty sure thats way under market value for them.

How's the Benz coming along other than the valet incident? I haven't seen it since you were just planning things out... can't wait to check it out on Sat!


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

circa40 said:


> I'll be there at 10ish with an RTA  All I need is a dc-ac power converter. I might be able to find one tho.


I have a high power pure sine wave DC to AC converter sitting around... I'll bring it with


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm bringing some donuts or mexican bread....let me know...


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

dbiegel said:


> Oh man, that sucks about the valet! Similar thing happened to Jose (veloze) -- one of the guys wiping his window at the car wash dented his tweeter. Reminds me why I never let any of those places touch my car (although I don't wash my car much these days, so the paint damage is probably far worse than interior damage anyway, haha)
> 
> If you're interested, I have an Arc Audio 4050XXK sitting in a box that needs to go... very good shape, works perfect... don't really have time to sell it so if you want it I'd be willing to bring it with and let it go for $160. I'm pretty sure thats way under market value for them.
> 
> How's the Benz coming along other than the valet incident? I haven't seen it since you were just planning things out... can't wait to check it out on Sat!


Honestly nothing new to report. In fact, likely taking steps backwards.

I'll bring the canchola for the amp. However, I won't be there until approx 12:30. If that poses a problem, let me know and I can see what can be worked out.

OHH and thanks huge for helping a brother out.

Ed


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I picked up my car! That means I'll be there foh sho. I hope you guys don't mind my early stage set-up, no polish on this one yet.

I've also haven't had time to tune. Anybody wana take a stab at it? I offer an on board DC converter. 

I might hit up LA Auto show after lunch, anybody going this year?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Car is still in pieces but I will definitely see all you guys tomorrow morning! Jim, I just started glassin the amp rack for the zeds so im going to have to pass on your trade offer on the remote :laugh:


----------



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

going to bet there too, hope to hear as many different speakers possible and know what a deadened car sounds like versus my rattle machine.. hehe


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

pezdacandyboi said:


> going to bet there too, hope to hear as many different speakers possible and know what a deadened car sounds like versus my rattle machine.. hehe


I like to think about rattles as having excess sound pressure levels. Take that you filthy chassis!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a blast!


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is Bryan (Silver Toyota Tacoma) I just wanted to say I had a great time at the meet this morning. It was nice to meet everyone, sorry I had to take off early but I have a family event to get to. 

Jim, thanks again for tuning my stereo! I am very pleased with the results. Hopefully I will make it the next event too.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I took alot of pictures and it appears I left my camera behind. If anybody finds it in their car etc. please let me know. Thanks


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got back. It appears I was there last with the Buzzman and James just like the good ole days!

The meet was hot guys, nice to see you all again. The level of complexity is increasing exponentially lately, I see everyone is attempting something fresh. All the guys that watch from the sidelines for a while like Danny and James are surely impressing at the moment. 

Vin thanks for the RTA session that tunning seriously increased my enjoyment level. 

Tech Tip for resolving early tweeter rolloff, I learned this myself today:
Boost 20khz with a wide Q using the parametric EQ. This will create an inverse rolloff so to say. For my Scan Speak Illuminators 10db at 20khz with a 1.8Q did wonders. It increases the boost level with increasing frequency. For tweeters with smooth rolloff use a wider Q and lower boost level, for tweeters with a sharp rolloff use a higher boost and lower Q.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Gentlemen it was great seeing you all again. Thanks to all who complimented after hearing the econobox, much appreciated.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I took alot of pictures and it appears I left my camera behind. If anybody finds it in their car etc. please let me know. Thanks


Jim, sorry to hear that man. Hopefully it turns up soon. And, thanks for pulling the guys together today. It was great seeing the old crew and making some new friends. As always, everyone had fun and learned something new and helpful. I am looking forward to getting together again after the New Year.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Gentlemen it was great seeing you all again. Thanks to all who complimented after hearing the econobox, much appreciated.


Hey Andy, I didn't get to hear the econobox!  Next Time. Good luck with the new crib.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I wanted to listen to a lot more cars, but I had to go.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

This is off topic, but have you guys seen this yet: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/70829-kevin-k-s-new-build.html

Yummy!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes buzz, Kevin was hoping to debut it at our meet yesterday, but a masterpiece cannot be rushed 

A guy pm'd me and has my camera. I will be picking it up today and posting the pics i took later this afternoon 

awesome meet by the way. i was blown away by some of the cars there. rawdawg, andyinoc, buzzman, darinof...thanks for the listen. we had stock head units, horns, japaneese buzzman bliss, a simple 2 way, expedition madness, and a carputer to name a few. sorry I did'nt get to listen to more, but the time crept up on us rather quickly.

bsully...i'm glad we could help you get a little tune on your system

Thanks everybody for showing up....see ya next time


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> yes buzz, Kevin was hoping to debut it at our meet yesterday, but a masterpiece cannot be rushed


Oh, that would have been really nice. I didn't realize it was that far along.



BigRed said:


> A guy pm'd me and has my camera. I will be picking it up today and posting the pics i took later this afternoon


Glad you will be getting it back.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> This is off topic, but have you guys seen this yet:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/70829-kevin-k-s-new-build.html
> 
> Yummy!


Damn!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

here are the pics from the meet 

Craigs Vette






































Vin's Fit


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Danny's Honda





































Andy's Scion


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Buzzman's Mercedes









































































the new dome midrange from Phass with an FS of 700hz not bigger than your average tweeter.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Darinof's expedition




























Michael's "click" ride


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

What a meet!

So many cars, so many different approaches towards system design, all playing bona fide SQ. There were a few who used straight up stock locations and still exhibited high and wide sound stages. There were some who used equipment closer to the spirit of DIYMA and some who used high end equipment, all impressed.

There's something endearing about sitting in a regular car, putting in your favorite song and being pleasantly surprised at the beautiful music embracing your ears. It reminds me of all those times in the past, when everybody would wonder why I would put such things into a vehicle that clearly wasn't "worth it". In the beginning, my reply would be, "... the car doesn't care but I do... and I'm worth it." Later on, I would just sit them in the driver's seat and stick on a song they enjoyed. Days or weeks later, without fail, I'd start getting inquiries such as, "What do you think about (insert a Best Buy/Crutchfield item)?" It always brought a smile to my lips.

Anyways, where was I? Oh yeah, the fabrication work of some of the crew was fantastic considering that this stuff is "just a hobby". I mean, really good attention to detail kind of stuff.

There was a Pizza joint just across the parking lot. The entire crew ransacked the place, ordering up a load of food. That lady sure was happy. I could tell they probably were having a slow weekend up to that point.

Anybody who ever considered checking out the meets but were indecisive for whatever reasons, don't be. This group is not an elitist, close minded, geeked out type of people. I showed up for a whole year to all the Get togethers and the SQ shows with only a stock system. Everybody was free with their knowledge and patient with all the stupid questions.

Speaking of which, while I was sitting in AndyinOC's box, I marveled at the great music he was playing for me. He mentioned it was the Grateful Dead. I said, "The Ice Cream Guys?" A few songs later, he handed me the disc. Wow!

So... good times, good food, great sounds and some great friends make for a great day down here in the So Cal SQ Scene.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I missed hearing the Grateful Dead in Andy's Car! 

Now we have to have another one in the very near future. 


I really feel like I missed out on a lot because I had to leave early, as usual the time time just flew by.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Jim, awesome pictures man thanks for all of your work before, during and after the meet! It really is pretty mind boggling when the amount and quality of the work is TRULY examined for our "hobby" Michael I will be sure I have the Dead in my car for the next meet as well. One of my favorite bands and pretty easy on the ears in a demo situation considering the age of some of the recordings. Looking forward to the next one already. Oh and Vin thanks for the RTA reading in the car, 600 now has a slight cut and 16k has a slight boost lol.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ahhh...the pizza place


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish i could of stayed longer but i had to go. Thanks Vin for taking the time to listen to my car and hook me up on the T/A...It was nice seeing all of you fellas again. Can't wait for the next meet...


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah good times. Funny, Danny sold me his old Arc Audio xxk, and he bought a Kenwood from the Auto shop. We spent way too much time in the bargain loft looking through bins of cheap crap.

As for the cars, I'm feeling a bit in the dumps due to my old PPI losing a channel and my crushed tweeter. I needs to get my mojo back.

Ed


----------



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

that was tons of fun, I had to go early, but at least I got to hear some really really nice systems, hopefully another one sometime soon!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Its probably better I didn't show up with my OEM system and unkempt interior. 

Some great looking installs.

I can't wait until something like this is organized again.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

It was great seeing you guys! Jim, thanks again for setting this up. 

I love witnessing the evolution of everyone's systems. The spirit of DIYMA is alive and well in SoCal, that's for sure. 

Update here - I finished up my horn install over the weekend and it sounds 10x better than the last time I ran them. Todd was right, my initial "quickly throw them in and see what happens" install was really holding me back. I had to remove and redo the drivers side install for hours after the meet, trying to get the cover panel to fit over it, but it was worth it as it's now rock solid and properly coupled to the dash on both sides. I was also able to fix the 3sixty by doing a software reinstall (weird, but I'm so happy it's not a paperweight) and the horns sound really good with some basic tuning. I think it has a lot of potential so I'm going to stick with it for a while. 

On a side note, I think I figured out a way to force the H650 to do custom target curves.  Can't wait to get Imprint back in and play around with it...

Buzz - It's sounding even better, and considering it sounded phenomenal last time, I'm running out of vocabulary here. Your car is one of the closest to a home system I've ever heard, the speakers just totally disappear. I can't wait to listen to those 1" Phass dome midranges once you get them in.

Cvjoint - Your new carputer setup is freakin' amazing. I think you have my favorite car and you never cease to amaze me with your projects. People talk about how they want to do all these crazy things, but you actually do them. I can't wait to hear it once you have some more time to tune and finish it (although knowing you, it'll be totally different next meet, with a 12" sub behind a 15" touchscreen in the middle of the dash, and a stripper pole in the back seat).

Ed - I feel your pain! I've spent the last month and a half driving around with one dead left channel as well (3sixty) and it sucks. One thing I've noticed though is that sometimes, equipment failures are a great opportunity to upgrade equipment and you end up looking back on it thinking you should've changed anyway. I'm sure once you get the XXK and a new set of tweeters in, it'll be worth the wait! Just don't put in those music-sensing neon lights we found in the Autobacs bargain bin and I think you'll be happy 

I do wish I had more time.. I really wanted to hear Vin's car


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Vin's car sounded strong. That's the best word I could come up with. I was on the passenger side, fyi.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> It was great seeing you guys! Jim, thanks again for setting this up.
> 
> I love witnessing the evolution of everyone's systems. The spirit of DIYMA is alive and well in SoCal, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Danny, many thanks for your kind words. I started out as a home audiophile, and ventured into the mobile world with the goal of replicating as much as possible what I experienced at home, in my car. I am really glad to hear that you think I am on the right track.  I will have the new Phass dome mids installed the next time we all get together.

And, great news about getting your horns set up and your 3Sixty working. I am looking forward to hearing the results the next time we get together. Have fun in Dubai, by the way.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Posting this from my Blackberry so hopefully I get it right haha but anyway if any of you who jumped in my car for a listen would like to post a comment on YOUR opinion of my newest sub feel free. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/61735-sundown-sa-12-review.html


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

rawdawg's opinion on AndyinOC's subwoofer system.

I don't know what's all the fuss about ported subs being bloated and boomy. Unless this type of thinking is coming from experiences with the Swap meet boxes. Andy's ported sub sounded fine albeit he did have the party knob twisted up a bit. His staging was perfectly framed in his wide front windshield and it only gave away it's presence when Andy wanted to get his groove on.

Aesthetically, Andy's subsystem was murdered Black on Black on Black. If I was to change anything, I'd re-screen the Sundown logo in Metallic Hyper Black.

Oh, and Andy has very good taste in Music...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

It sounded very tight, I would venture to say that its due to the tuning frequency. It sounds great :thumbsup:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

As you know, Jim posted pics of my Merc, and the A-pillars were a work in progress at our meet.  Here is what they are looking like now. The new Phass DTM25 midranges will be mounted at the bottom below the AT58 tweeter. The opening is currently occupied by a temporary plug. A minor tweak to the right A-pillar and the new midranges will be installed next week.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Do I detect a little airbrushing in the driver side pic?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Do I detect a little airbrushing in the driver side pic?


:laugh: Airbrushing? No, just shadows.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> :laugh: Airbrushing? No, just shadows.


Don,

What did you do with the other Mid Range? What are your impressions so far?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Buzz, what crossover point are you expecting to cross that dome mid at?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Buzz, what crossover point are you expecting to cross that dome mid at?


I think Don said it could be crossed as low as 700Hz


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Responding to Jim and Michael's posts, I have not yet installed the dome mid. I had to order another quantity from Japan as I sold the pair I had at the meet to someone who saw them in Bing's post on his Infiniti install, and bought them without even hearing them.  I did test them in my car, in the location shown, using a temporary mount, and I was very impressed. It uses the same diaphragm as the AT58 tweeter I am using, with the magnet system and the flange being the only difference. I am doing is giving myself the ability to do the following:

1. Have a 4-way front stage, with the dome mid playing the upper midrange and lower treble, and the current tweeter playing the treble from 8KHz up. Phass designed for me a custom passive crossover using the highest quality parts for use between the dome midrange and tweeter. 

2. Due to the Bit One's flexibility, I will be able to have a setting that mutes my current 4 inch midranges mounted in the kick panels, and allow me to demonstrate the system with just the dash mounted set-up so that those interested in the midrange can hear it play its full range.

3. I expect to high pass the midrange at either 900 Hz, 24 db, or 1 KHz, 12 db. 

Hope that helps.


----------

